
I'm writing a series about Android Wear development, feedbacks are welcome - Devabee
http://www.devabee.com/tag/android-wear/
======
brudgers
Putting the affiliate links in the main body of the blog posts rather than in
the sidebar suggests that the technical content is less important than
accumulating clicks.

It does not make for a good reader experience and may optimize against return
visitors. Sure readers who come to your site _might_ buy a watch from Amazon,
but they did not come to your content _to_ buy a watch from Amazon. People who
place I high priority on buying watches from Amazon go to Amazon.com.

Good luck.

